# Calling all chemists.....



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Just got some 1/4" aluminum rods for sock stakes. They're pretty shiny and I don't really relish the thought of painting all of them. Is there some relatively available solution into which they could be dipped to oxidize or tarnish them a bit? Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey Dan try this site:

http://www.finishing.com/1000-1199/1178.html

Good Luck


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

the whole point of Al is that is very resistent to oxidation. Look at a pop can, something fairly acid however it still resists the change. Without using electricity or some crazy *** chemicals you are probably better to go to Walmart.....get some cheap paint.......fill up a bucket......and let your kids play in the paint for a couple of hours fixing up the rods


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

try muratic acid to etch the rods then paint them


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Etching will keep the paint on much better, even with cheap paint. Us Hydrochloric acid however, it's normally much cheaper. Muriatic is simply a 14th century term for Hydrochloric acid. A gallon jug of Hydrochloric will acidify as much soil for pine trees as $100 worth of Miracle Grow Muriatic acid, and for $6.50.


----------



## bobcat (Mar 23, 2004)

You might want to try some trapping dye---its a mixture that you mix with gas----if stains metal brown-black....really cheap also! :sniper:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Thanks guys. I planned to cap off hanks of PVC pipe to dip into for whatever treating/painting was necessary. Think Hydrochloric will eat through the PVC pipe or PVC cement? And on paint, will a flat acrylic adhere and hold the best?


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

dan, look at a set of AL rims on a pickup, they always have a little oxidation on them. What happens is they oxidize readily, that layer of oxidation then protects them from further oxidation. I would try to find out what catalyzes that first oxidation and they should dull right up.


----------

